# british shorthair cats



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Im getting a British kitten next year, very excited!  
do breeders only sell them to indoor homes, or outdoor to? mine will be indoor  just wondered due to their nature!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> Hi Im getting a British kitten next year, very excited!
> do breeders only sell them to indoor homes, or outdoor to? mine will be indoor  just wondered due to their nature!


I am pretty sure 90% plus of pedigree breeders sell to indoor homes only.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats what my breeder does  But I see one wandering the strees the other day, could tell it was a british blue, with those chubby lil paws lol!  and was quite shocked, couldnt imagine my baby outside with cars and things, your cats are lovely in your sig! wow! Oh and I just noticed rabbits lol they arent cats! hehe! are exotic like british?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> Thats what my breeder does  But I see one wandering the strees the other day, could tell it was a british blue, with those chubby lil paws lol!  and was quite shocked, couldnt imagine my baby outside with cars and things, your cats are lovely in your sig! wow! Oh and I just noticed rabbits lol they arent cats! hehe! are exotic like british?


Hahah thank you!

Most breeders will say they want certain things but sadly not all owners follow through with those wishes  neutering especially...


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

My baby will be neutered before I get him! :001_tt1: I am very happy with that, my vet does it at 14weeks, his a angel! Some people are just stupid, just neuter them, they will love you for it more than having babies with a million daddies or their own brother! Yes I guess that some people will just let them out anyway and just lie to the breeder


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> My baby will be neutered before I get him! :001_tt1: I am very happy with that, my vet does it at 14weeks, his a angel! Some people are just stupid, just neuter them, they will love you for it more than having babies with a million daddies or their own brother! Yes I guess that some people will just let them out anyway and just lie to the breeder


its good to see more vets are coming around to the idea of paediatric neuters. Hopefully it will be more widespread soon. Mine don't do it until 6 months which is just enough time to forget or have 'accidents' unfortunately!


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

My BSH Oscar was bought with the intention of keeping him in but I stupidly showed him outside so if he ever got out he would know his way back! From then on he used to cry to go out so I let him, at first he used to stay in the garden but got braver and braver and started going further  since his accident (which was inevitable really  considering he used to think the road was his and that cars should drive round him) he now has his cat run and also goes out on his harness! I won't let him out alone again! BSH are deffo not meant for the outdoors for their own good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Both of my BSH's will be indoor cats only


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

I guess there arent any breeders of brits on here? Wondered what they thought to if they found out that people let their cats outside?

That great malibu do you have any pics?? Im hoping to get a british blue or I love the creams!! But seeing that picture in that sig above I now like the reds  :001_tt1:


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Oscars mam said:


> My BSH Oscar was bought with the intention of keeping him in but I stupidly showed him outside so if he ever got out he would know his way back! From then on he used to cry to go out so I let him, at first he used to stay in the garden but got braver and braver and started going further  since his accident (which was inevitable really  considering he used to think the road was his and that cars should drive round him) he now has his cat run and also goes out on his harness! I won't let him out alone again! BSH are deffo not meant for the outdoors for their own good!


oh my god thats awful  our rescue used to go out but we got him at about 1-2years (vets couldnt really tell due to his condition) and we just ignored him crying!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catlove844 said:


> I guess there arent any breeders of brits on here? Wondered what they thought to if they found out that people let their cats outside?
> 
> That great malibu do you have any pics?? Im hoping to get a british blue or I love the creams!! But seeing that picture in that sig above I now like the reds  :001_tt1:


taylorbabe breeds bsh - send her a message


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

Both of my kittens are British Shorthairs. The breeder didn't ask if I was keeping them indoors, and when I asked her what age they should be let out should I decide to do so, she highlighted the dangers of outdoor cats, and said they would be happy indoors, but that it was my choice.

I think they are going to be indoor cats as I couldn't bear it if anything happened to my babies.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Izzie said:


> Both of my kittens are British Shorthairs. The breeder didn't ask if I was keeping them indoors, and when I asked her what age they should be let out should I decide to do so, she highlighted the dangers of outdoor cats, and said they would be happy indoors, but that it was my choice.
> 
> I think they are going to be indoor cats as I couldn't bear it if anything happened to my babies.


Really? Thats weird my breeder asked lots of questions!


----------



## martap (May 20, 2011)

we're getting our bsh on 1st of october and im so so so so so excited :smilewinkgrin: me n oh are going to visit our little boy on saturday.. i have never had cat before and this is like new experience for me. im trying to prepare myself as much as I possibly can.. Ive joined this forum before I have even found my breeder as people here turned out to be very helpful and know what they are talking about lol  
our cat is going to be strictly indoor cat.. i personally disagree with any outdoor rules.. but this is my own opinion and know that people on this forum tend to be very sensitive about this subject..

When are you getting your baby? do you know if youre getting boy or girl? any names just yet? xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> I guess there arent any breeders of brits on here? Wondered what they thought to if they found out that people let their cats outside?
> 
> That great malibu do you have any pics?? Im hoping to get a british blue or I love the creams!! But seeing that picture in that sig above I now like the reds  :001_tt1:


I have a black and red self


----------



## martap (May 20, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> I guess there arent any breeders of brits on here? Wondered what they thought to if they found out that people let their cats outside?
> 
> That great malibu do you have any pics?? Im hoping to get a british blue or I love the creams!! But seeing that picture in that sig above I now like the reds  :001_tt1:


if you dont mind me asking where is your breeder from?


----------



## martap (May 20, 2011)

malibu said:


> I have a black and red self


i love when bshs turn up to be in such a unique colors  
my one will be just simply blue..  i always wanted colourpoint (had soft spot for Ragdolls but as they crave 24/7 company i had to change breeds so i was only left with the colour/pattern), but as I also wanted a boy and the breeder had only blue boys and colourpoint girls I had to change to a blue.. but hey.. i dont mind  its still beautiful and im so in love with him <3


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

We have had BSH for the last 17.5 years.
We live in a cul de sac and when we first had Yazmin who is 17.5 years old she was allowed out. She has never ever gone far only sits on the front then goes in the back garden. The Breeder never mentioned to keep her in doors but it was many years ago.
When we adopted Harley at 11 months his previous owners let him have full freedom by leaving the kitchen window open 24/7
We tried to keep him in but one day the little sod got out of the locked cat flap and then got lost for 6 weeks.
When we luckily got him back, we cat proofed the garden
Chloe our BSH blue tortie who is 1 year old loves being in the garden and I know she is happy playing and catching months etc and I am happy that she is safe.
Harley is not very happy being kept in the garden all the time so we allow him on the front for a walk round while we watch him.
All future BSH will be home/garden only


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> oh my god thats awful  our rescue used to go out but we got him at about 1-2years (vets couldnt really tell due to his condition) and we just ignored him crying!


Oscar was run over by my son  the day before we went on holiday in June! He was in intensive care for 12 days and we picked him up on the way home from the airport! He had extensive injuries bless him, multiple fractures to his lower and top jaw, his palate was broken from back to front and nerve damage to his front paw bless him! It was touch and go for 12 days and we only found out the morning of coming home we could pick him up and take him home! It's took 12 weeks and finally he is back to normal apart from he has no front teeth and he limps, but baring in mind they thought they might have to amputate his paw he's done great, also baring in mind they were thinking of putting him to sleep 7 days in!!! He's my little hero bless him! :001_tt1:


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Oscars mam said:


> BSH are deffo not meant for the outdoors for their own good!


Why is that? Are they particuarly confident or something like that? I mean i can understand in your case why you wouldnt want to let your cat out after what happened but i get the impression from this thread that this breed specifically must not be allowed to roam outdoors.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

porps said:


> Why is that? Are they particuarly confident or something like that? I mean i can understand in your case why you wouldnt want to let your cat out after what happened but i get the impression from this thread that this breed specifically must not be allowed to roam outdoors.


Well they are far too friendly and will let anyone pick them up, so are vunerable to being stolen and they really do have no road sense! My vet originally told me if I let him out he would think cars should stop for him ir drive around him and she was spot on! They have no road sense what so ever


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

boy or girl I dont mind, the breeder is in kent? thinking of george if it s aboy lol  and no girls names yet! x


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Oscars mam said:


> Well they are far too friendly and will let anyone pick them up, so are vunerable to being stolen and they really do have no road sense! My vet originally told me if I let him out he would think cars should stop for him ir drive around him and she was spot on! They have no road sense what so ever


i see.. thanks for the reply 



catlove844 said:


> boy or girl I dont mind, the breeder is in kent? thinking of george if it s aboy lol  and no girls names yet! x


If it's a girl, how about george?


----------



## Linds_C (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum and not in the know too much about British Shorthairs. However, I am doing my research and trying to educate myself. I wanted your opinions on my little sweetheart. I fell in love with her when I was at the Humane Society and took her home. The vets weren't able to give me any info on her parents, so I thought maybe you might have an opinion on her breed. It seems her cheeks are now filling in. The poor thing had Shelter Anorexia. She looks so much healthier and happier.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Linds_C said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and not in the know too much about British Shorthairs. However, I am doing my research and trying to educate myself. I wanted your opinions on my little sweetheart. I fell in love with her when I was at the Humane Society and took her home. The vets weren't able to give me any info on her parents, so I thought maybe you might have an opinion on her breed. It seems her cheeks are now filling in. The poor thing had Shelter Anorexia. She looks so much healthier and happier.
> View attachment 314358
> ...


Wow she is lovely. I would say that she is a British short hair. If he fur is pale grey then she could be a British lilac If dark then a British Blue. On her photo she does look like she has green eyes which i think British have Amber eyes. If she is not a full British then so what she is lovely. Here are a couple of pictures of Archie who is a Lilac and his eyes are in between an Amber/green now he is older.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I cannot comment on her breed but I think she is probably lilac. She is definitely dilute and her paw pads are not the correct colour for a blue. Her fur is not the correct colour for fawn so lilac is the remaining option.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She is beautiful. Congratulations on adopting her.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

She is lovely, no matter what breed. So glad you have her.


----------



## Linds_C (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh my goodness!

Archie is such a handsome little fellow. What a darling. What a little teddy bear. Thank you for replying. I think you must be right as my little Fairy darling, looks a lot like a female version of Archie. She does have the gold/amber eyes but if you catch her in bright light it appears to be amber/green. Thank you so much for replying everyone, it is greatly appreciated. The more I know about her, the better I can be for her. She has been through enough in life she deserves the good life. Thank you again.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I love the middle picture with the tunnel, she looks like she's been caught out doing something really naughty!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

The guy in my avatar is a lilac. Very similar colouring. Purpley pink pads and lilac nose.

Teddi looking slightly relaxed by Claire Oswald, on Flickr


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Linds_C said:


> Oh my goodness!
> 
> Archie is such a handsome little fellow. What a darling. What a little teddy bear. Thank you for replying. I think you must be right as my little Fairy darling, looks a lot like a female version of Archie. She does have the gold/amber eyes but if you catch her in bright light it appears to be amber/green. Thank you so much for replying everyone, it is greatly appreciated. The more I know about her, the better I can be for her. She has been through enough in life she deserves the good life. Thank you again.


Thank you. Please keep in touch and let us know how she is getting on xx


----------



## Linds_C (Jun 12, 2017)

Teddi! Awe, he looks like a teddy bear. He is such a kitty dreamboat Too precious.


----------



## Linds_C (Jun 12, 2017)

She loves to play! She has that same naughty look when I catch her opening drawers. She is such a funny kitty. She tries to open everything her little paws can. Does anyone here find their little ones do the same thing? My friend says her BSH does the same thing. Do they do this? Lol.


----------

